
Analyse Asia 29: Founder Institute in Southeast Asia with Jeff Paine - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/05/12/episode-29-founder-institute-venture-capital-in-southeast-asia-with-jeff-paine/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Jeffrey Paine, founding partner of Golden Gate Ventures and director
of the Founder Institute (FI), Singapore sits down with us to discuss the
story behind Founder Institute in Asia and the state of venture capital in
Southeast Asia. He start his story from the days of he first built the
institute in Singapore and subsequently expanding to other parts of Asia. We
also discuss the state of venture capital in Southeast Asia, and whether the
ongoing large valuations are leading towards a bubble in the region.

